# Hunting > Taxidermy >  big old brute from the Ruahines

## Dundee

Drove out to Norsewood today to see this big ugly head.

----------


## nor-west

Is that permanent velvet? There was a stag in a park at Carterton that had permanent velvet.

----------


## Sideshow

Usually due to a damaged Testicle it happens  quite often with roe deer.

----------


## 6x47

Yeh, I'd be rather dark from being kicked in the balls.

----------


## Mooseman

Very odd indeed.

----------


## Woody

@Dundee. Is that heavy pearling?

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

That is ugly!

----------


## rugerman

Now I'm glad I don't slow down when I'm going through Norsewood  :O O:  looks like the locals have had a fair whacking with the ugly stick
Almost looks like it's been petrified

----------


## Dundee

Yeah it was a velvety,they reckoned it was caused by damaged ball sacks! Photo doesn't do the justice it was huge.

----------


## Dundee

Here is a better photo and the hunter is no dwarf like me. :Grin:  If I held the sheild up it would look twice the size. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I'm glad someone shot that thing, I think I would shit myself if I came across that on a dark night  :36 1 7:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Do you have any more info? Was it shot recently? Be cool to see a photo of entire deer

----------


## Ned

Looks more like...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_elk

Definitely a red deer?

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

I would be proud to have hunted that stag. Awesome special head. Good on him.

----------


## nor-west

'Peruke' is the term, got some size to it thats for sure.

----------


## Dundee

> Do you have any more info? Was it shot recently? Be cool to see a photo of entire deer


Just got back from the taxidermy,been there 5 years. I'll get a pic of the beast.

----------


## Dundee

> Looks more like...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_elk
> 
> Definitely a red deer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


Definately a red from the Ruahines.

----------


## Dundee

The animal at large.

----------


## Dundee

Shane is 1.69 metres

----------


## ishoot10s

Yeah, nah, that would not be going straight to the pool room. Implement shed maybe.

----------


## Ranger 888

It's uckin fugly for sure!

----------


## Barry the hunter

many years ago I saw a pet stag that had been castrated as a 4 year old when it became very aggressive and it grew a very similar head next season and never lost it -was in permanent velvet with same head rest of days

----------


## johnd

Kinda looks like coral.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Usually due to a damaged Testicle it happens  quite often with roe deer.


I've got a damaged testicle and my head doesn't look like that

----------


## Dundee

> I've got a damaged testicle and my head doesn't look like that


Too much rooting? :Grin:

----------


## csmiffy

Look at this one then. Was actually able to be scored and came in second highest scoring non typical whitetail.
Didnt stay in velvet though

----------

